# Opinions on this Barenboim Bruckner set.......



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

:tiphat:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Itullian said:


> :tiphat:


I've got it and I love it.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I love that set mainly for the unique sound of the orchestra's winds and brass. Plus I find Barenboim excellent with Bruckner in all three of his sets.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Daniel isn't Celie. This means he isn't so detailed with Bruckner. But, nevertheless he is very melodic, romantic and, when this needed, a little melancholic. ''Flight'' feeling, naturally, is included in this set.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Interesting articles -

"Why Bruckner Matters: A Listener's Guide With Daniel Barenboim"

https://www.npr.org/sections/decept...tters-a-listeners-guide-with-daniel-barenboim

"Daniel Barenboim and the Music of Anton Bruckner"

https://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/daniel-barenboim-and-the-music-of-anton-bruckner


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Barenboim's CSO set is a lot better...much better orchestra...also on DG, which provided stunningly good sound for the CSO from the 70s.


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Barenboim's Bruckner is about like Rattle's Mahler to me. Always better than I remember, never good enough to stay in rotation.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

The Barenboim/CSO set has some real standouts -
#4 is a smashingly good performance, incredible dynamic range..probably my favorite B4 (along with Walter/ColSO)
#s 3, 6, 8, 9 are top-notch also..
#7 is good - the highlight being mvt III, the Scherzo - best I've ever heard...really rocks- beautiful balance between the brasses (A common problem)....the CSO having a wonderfully rollicking good time of it...very thrilling.
DG's recorded sound is superb throughout.....the complete set mastering is much better than the previously issued singles I've heard - 4, 7, 9...


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

In general, I’d say this is the lesser of Barenboim’s three sets. His first with CSO was very good, but his Berlin set on Teldec was his best. His conducting had matured, and the orchestra was more Brucknerian sounding than their flashy American counterparts. The 5th and 9th from the Berlin set are among the reference versions.

The newest set sounds less focused and intense to my ears, a little more like going through the motions compared to the earlier sets.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> In general, I'd say this is the lesser of Barenboim's three sets. His first with CSO was very good, but his Berlin set on Teldec was his best. His conducting had matured, and the orchestra was more Brucknerian sounding than their flashy American counterparts.


My favorite "Bruckner sounding " orchestras are Chicago and ViennaPO....mainly for the brass section sound - i like the combination of brilliance with resonance....the 2 orchestras don't sound alike, but they both get it....CSO has that stunning, full sound - brilliant trumpets, powerful high trombones and horns, massive power in the lower, bass voices....VPO gets good, full, even sound as well...and they get more brilliance out of the rotary valve trumpets than their German counterparts are able to produce....the Vienna sound is not as huge, massive as Chicago, but it is very well balanced, even and powerful in its own right. Other orchestrss do well, of course, but my preference goes to these august ensrmbles.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Interesting conversation

I have all the Barenboim Bruckner CDs. He's a serious Brucknerian, IMHO

All three cycles are fabulous

I've a slight preference for this latest Berlin Staatskapelle 

Superb sound quality

Energetically driven, perfect rhythm and dynamics

I'd choose this set over his others

We are lucky to have so many choices


Henry


----------



## 89Koechel (Nov 25, 2017)

Great ... but maybe you all understand that Barenboim had/has the greatest of respect for the "older Brucknerian" - Wilhelm Furtwangler. I'm sure that the Barenboim set is very fine! ... but, maybe, it might resemble an older comparison, of Barenboim, as a pianist, in Beethoven Sonatas. The latter is Barenboim and Artur Schnabel, another "old" master. Anyway, hope that the Barenboim/Bruckner sets are the type that you favor, in any case!


----------

